

US agency offers legal immunity to Ebola vaccine makers - silver1
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/09/us-health-ebola-vaccine-idUSKBN0JN1S920141209

======
dogma1138
So this is how the Zombie apocalypse begins...

------
psychobabble
experimental vaccine == theoretical solution

pretty sure my project and QA mgrs would not go for that on any given Sunday.

~~~
hga
Well, by definition all vaccines start out as experimental ones.

This action is designed to protect companies in their initial Phase 1 safety
testings, which for obvious reasons is done with 1st World volunteers before
they move to Africa.

Vaccine engineering is also a fairly well understood technology by now.

------
tekromancr
This is beyond scary... Tuskegee experiment, anyone?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuskegee_syphilis_experiment](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuskegee_syphilis_experiment)

~~~
hga
So on the _slight_ chance the people involved are seriously unethical, you're
willing to dice with a disease that could well kill billions prior to
discovery/proof of effectiveness, mass production, and mass distribution of a
vaccine, all together which will take years at best?

